# no sound from speakers after connecting to HDMI monitor, still sound with headphones



## A.Stuart (Jan 17, 2011)

ok, I'm to the point of throwing my laptop against a wall. So, the other day I connected an HDMI monitor to my laptop, well now the speakers on my laptop won't play sound. The volume is all the way up, if I run the sound test the bars go up and down, but no sound, the computer isn't on mute, if I plug in headphones the volume works fine. I have the Pavilion dv7-4170us Entertainment Notebook with windows 7 on it, please solve this for me before my laptop becomes a hole in the wall. I'm not a computer wiz, please try to keep it simple lol


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Verify the default audio chipset.


----------



## A.Stuart (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm pretty sure its on the right one, its set to speakers and headphones which uses the IDT High Definition Audio CODEC


----------



## Peung (Jan 17, 2011)

uh, try driver management tool to check it


----------



## A.Stuart (Jan 17, 2011)

did that, no luck there either


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Is there more than one audio chipset listed? If you disconnected the HDMI monitor do the speakers function normally again?

Most likely, after connecting the HDMI cable, the laptop is routing audio to the HDMI port.


----------



## A.Stuart (Jan 17, 2011)

I disabled the HDMI audio chip and restarted the computer, but that didn't work either


----------



## A.Stuart (Jan 17, 2011)

Still no luck on anything, not sure where to go from here


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Even with the HDMI audio disabled, you will still need to verify the default audio chipset. Disabling hardware doesn't affect the setup or configuration. So if, for example, audio settings defaulted to HDMI audio, disabling the HDMI audio doesn't change the settings, it simply disables the audio chipset.

You also need to verify the audio setup. Ensure you have the correct output selected, and review all of the audio setup options. You may also want to reinstall the primary audio chipset drivers.


----------

